# heavy bleeding when taking Microgynon



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

hey everyone. Ok so im was told i had to start microgynon on day one of period, which i did so (it was on the 7th) and i am still bleeding. my period is usually quite light, 6-7 days. This is  heavy, and passing some clots (too much info i know).No pain at all though. Went to my doc who advised me this sounded ok as you would usually start microgynon after a period. As its ivf and starting it same time as your period he said that my body will be confused and thats why im still bleeding. I am however a bit concerned. Ha anyone had an experience like this?xxx


----------



## beannebee (Jul 28, 2010)

*dreamer01* Hi, not had exactly the same experience but whenever I have taken any hormones they have always completely messed up my period and made them a lot heavier or given me random bleeding. I wouldn't worry about it. Good luck with your treatment!! Bee x


----------

